#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Μεταλλικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός ελαστικής κρίσιμης ροπής του παραρτήματος F του EC3

## Αγάπη

Καλησπέρα και πάλι. Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς ποιός είναι ο τύπος υπολογισμού της ελαστικής κρίσιμης ροπής σύμφωνα με το παράρτημα F του Ευρωκώδικα 3 μέρος 1.1 του 1992 ?

----------

